# Naddie was a hit at the Dog walk yesterday : )



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie and I went to the "Mickey's Mile" dog walk yesterday. It's a fundraiser for canine cancer research at Purdue University. There was a professional photographer there taking random photos of the event. Well SEVERAL times during the day when at various areas , the photographer was taking Naddie's photo! the gal I was with even remarked" gee, that photographer is really taken with Naddie...she keeps taking her photo. " 
later during the day when the sun came out brightly, I had to put her UV protection sunglasses on her ( due to her "Iris Atrophy" this is a must). Well then for remainder of day people at the events ... (we managed to get to another event doing fundraising for a few breed rescues) people were coming up to me asking of they could take her photo LOL .
Naddie was in her glory!! she was lovin every minute! So obviously so that one vendor whose booth we had passed and we were down a bit, 'now' at an area waiting for a demo... she left her booth and came to me and said" I just had to come and tell you how cute she is! and how she is obviously enjoying today! At this point Naddie was 'chillin' out in the shade, legs spread out behind her and facing the walkway watching passers by. The gal continued" just look at her... watching all the people and that big smile on her face! She said she noticed when Naddie walked by , she looked like she was having so much fun! she said I just had to come tell you! LOL
I was rather surprised because there were LOADS of dogs there all breeds, sizes and so many really cute ones... that Naddie seemed to just stand out! ... and this even without the sunglasses...though they DID attract attention, once on LOL .
We were both pooped at the end of the day...but it was just wonderful! 
Photo below is me pointing to Missy's 'pawprint' . At beginning of walk we place who we are walking in memory of on the memorial heart. Second photo is the tag Naddie wore on her harness.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad you all had a great time, it looks like fun. Maybe you will receive one of those professional pictures!!...hope so. It's nice to have a special day to remember your sweet little Missy.:heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-I really enjoyed hearing about your fun with Naddie at the dog walk. She is adorable and I can see why she attracts so much attention. Thanks for sharing your special day with us.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Naddie, I think Missy is smiling down on you too! You must have known. Dogs are so intutive. And I bet you looked like the star you are in those sunglasses! B) 
What a great day for you both to enjoy being out w/others who walked for that wonderful cause. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing! :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What a wonderful way to pay tribute to Missy and help canine cancer research. It sounds like Naddie was quite the star. Doesn't it just fill your heart with joy when others can see how special your fur baby is? :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a wonderful day to spend the day! Naddie was gorgeous while paying tribute to sweet Angel Missy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Terri, my eyes deceived me when I read your title, I though it said Naddie hit at dog walk today! I thought she was injured, lol! I'm so glad I was wrong and that the day was such a great one. Missy is definitely smiling down at you and Naddie!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, that is a fabulous event to be involved in. And I love that In Memory of Missy tag she is wearing. Precious. :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terri - what a wonderful cause and really special doing it in Missy's memory. :wub::wub: I love that Naddie was getting all that attention. She deserves it; how could they help themselves? So do you think the photos might be on a website from the walk? Let us know. And you look so pretty in the shot of you and Naddie near the tribute heart. :thumbsup: What a great day. What town was the walk held in?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a great day you guys had!!! :chili::aktion033: And for a very good cause....
It's heartwarming when your baby gets attention, isn't it :innocent:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all and yes it was a special and wonderful day! and yes have to admit I LOVED that Naddie got so much attention. Truthfully I 'think' she was the only pooch I saw that 'resembled' a maltese LOL ... likely the reason ; ) 
Saw several poodles, yorkies, chihuhuas, pugs and Bichons. Several remarked how very soft/silky her coat felt!. 
The gal who started the walk lost her little Westie to the same cancer Missy had . ( rare but aggressive bladder cancer) Missy was blessed she far surpassed the statistics for survival ( ave=90-180 days!.. lucky ones+ abt 280 days.. a few rare over a year...... Thanks to our vet and Purdue's research Missy was at 1 year-9 months post dx and when she passed the cancer was still not causing her problems!. Thankfully!! our wonderful vet who did sonogram right away when 'UTI" didn't clear and blood in urine. The major reason for the dire prognosis is because too long of a 'lets try another antibiotic"...in fact the sneaky thing about this type cancer is often there IS also a UTI and it clears and everyone thinks all is well when in fact the beast is in hiding and 'secretly growing"!! 
My advise for any 'troublesome UTI... GET THAT SONOGRAM! Yes, can be relatively pricey... and yes, likely nothing but a challenging UTI since only 1-2% of would be the deadly cancer. HOWEVER!!! If your pooch is in THAT 1-2% like Missy was ...it's the best money ever spent...it can save your dog's life! 
So you all can see why this fundraiser is so near and dear to my heart!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue, I forgot to answer your question.... I'm so passionate about this 'cause' I get carried away! LOL 
First thanks for the compliment : )..... the huge sunglasses cover up a lot of the wrinkles :thumbsup:
The Mickey's Mile dogwalk is held in Hopewell Junction ( not far from Fishkill, Wappingers Falls, little further but not by much from Poughkeepsie. I think you said you've taken the Taconic Pkway and this is abt 10mins or less from RT 82 south exit ( Might say Arthursburg exit.) Any of these sound familiar? )
The other event we went to was probably 50 mins North from there.... in Rhinebeck. ( remember Chelsea Clinton got married in that town? ) 
I do think there's a good chance Naddie will be feature on the "Mickey's Mile" website. Though... She was put on from last year when another photographer took her photo... so maybe they will want to mix it up a bit. Last years was awful of her LOL ... it was hot.. she had taken big drink of water, then was sniffing the ground so her face couldn't have been much dirtier LOL !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Sue, I forgot to answer your question.... I'm so passionate about this 'cause' I get carried away! LOL
> First thanks for the compliment : )..... the huge sunglasses cover up a lot of the wrinkles :thumbsup:
> The Mickey's Mile dogwalk is held in Hopewell Junction ( not far from Fishkill, Wappingers Falls, little further but not by much from Poughkeepsie. I think you said you've taken the Taconic Pkway and this is abt 10mins or less from RT 82 south exit ( Might say Arthursburg exit.) Any of these sound familiar? )
> The other event we went to was probably 50 mins North from there.... in Rhinebeck. ( remember Chelsea Clinton got married in that town? )
> I do think there's a good chance Naddie will be feature on the "Mickey's Mile" website. Though... She was put on from last year when another photographer took her photo... so maybe they will want to mix it up a bit. Last years was awful of her LOL ... it was hot.. she had taken big drink of water, then was sniffing the ground so her face couldn't have been much dirtier LOL !!


Of course I'm familiar with it. Our farm was in East Fishkill so I spent much of my youth (every summer) up there. We actually still own the property but that's a long and miserable story for me since I've wanted to sell it for years since my mom died. Don't ask. Sore subject. Anyway, when we take the Taconic up, our pitstop is the On the Run on Rt 82 but I used to drive up Rt 52 to Hopewell Junction and area often. And I know Rhinebeck a bit-- even shot a video at the Culinary Institute of America and stayed at the Beekman Arms Hotel So glad you had a good day for such a great cause and Naddie wasn't foraging for anything. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So glad you had a great time. :biggrin: Yes I got nervous and read your title a little incorrectly too. :w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue ..That's strange.. I thought I recalled you saying you went past Salt Point trnpike on way to Vermont but don't recall your mentioning Fishkill! ( well that's an old gals memory for ya! LOL )
Students from Culinary did the catering for the event. I also forgot to mention at Rhinebeck, "Rescue Inc" members were there. ( 'The rough and tough' motorcycle guys who work at rescuing abused animals) have you seen them on TV? Awesome guys! 
Rescue Ink | National Geographic Channel

Maybe on one of your trips... you can make your 'pit-stop' a little further North on taconic and stop by here.... or if you're really pressed for time I could meet you at the 82 stop and say hello!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, that certainly sounded like a fun day! Maybe Maddie can give us all her pawtograph now before she becomes too famous! I hope you asked for a picture of her from the photographer. Or maybe you'll see Maddie in a local newspaper? Maddie I can see why you were such a star! You're gorgeous!:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Terry I remember your Missy,:wub: Naddie and you are so very special, what great pictures


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Sue ..That's strange.. I thought I recalled you saying you went past Salt Point trnpike on way to Vermont but don't recall your mentioning Fishkill! ( well that's an old gals memory for ya! LOL )
> Students from Culinary did the catering for the event. I also forgot to mention at Rhinebeck, "Rescue Inc" members were there. ( 'The rough and tough' motorcycle guys who work at rescuing abused animals) have you seen them on TV? Awesome guys!
> Rescue Ink | National Geographic Channel
> 
> Maybe on one of your trips... you can make your 'pit-stop' a little further North on taconic and stop by here.... or if you're really pressed for time I could meet you at the 82 stop and say hello!


We have the house in Vermont now and that's when I go all the way up the Taconic but my family farm was in Fishkill. I don't know if I ever told you that. Unfortuntely we go up to Vermont very late on Friday nights so I don't think a meeting would work but maybe one of these nicer days I can try to take a drive up or we can meet part way. Love the CIA. The day I shot the video, I brought my good friend with me just so she could hang out. It was cookie baking day where the instructors tested the student's doughs. It was endless cookies and my friend was an "honorary" taster. Boy did she love accompanying me that day. :HistericalSmiley: I've eaten at the cafe up there and love it and a long time ago ate at the dining room. Rescue Ink was at the American Cancer Bark for Life last year too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry -- Naddie looks adorable and so do you!!!  I remember that you've done this walk in the past with her and she always really enjoys it. It's nice to have some special 1:1 time with her without Quincy. She's such a sweet little girl, and I agree that Missy is smiling down on both of you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh what an awesome day you guys had. I love good-cause days!!! 

I am not surprised that Naddie was a hit :wub: gotta love that precious fluff :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ohh Terry!!!! What a sweet day and I know how special that had to make you feel to see Naddie get so much pupparazzi attention! Although I'm not one bit surprised. She's such a beautiful, happy girl! And seeing her carry the picture of Missy around her neck totally made me smile and shed a tear! Such a lovely way to continue to honor your beloved Missy.

So enjoyed the pics and so glad you both had such a nice day together!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

John smeth said:


> See how dumb all cops are? and I do not think for one moment that the person posting this question is a cop, even they would not be this stupid.


Um this makes no sense at all. Is this guy a spammer?! :wacko1:

Hope so b/c my hubby is a cop and that's not a nice thing to say! olice:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Um this makes no sense at all. Is this guy a spammer?! :wacko1:
> 
> Hope so b/c my hubby is a cop and that's not a nice thing to say! olice:


My son is a police officer too and an great one!! I take offense to this stupid, thoughtless comment. Why would he post that here? There is no reason for it what so ever!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Terri, my eyes deceived me when I read your title, I though it said Naddie hit at dog walk today! I thought she was injured, lol! I'm so glad I was wrong and that the day was such a great one. Missy is definitely smiling down at you and Naddie!


I thougt the same thing too but am so glad that I was mistaken! It sounds like everyone had an amazing day!:wub:


----------

